# does guinea pig poop composte well ?



## plangry (Oct 13, 2008)

I am trying to become prepared, has anyone done this ?


----------



## justsayno (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes it does very well, I used to have guinea pigs and rabbits and all kinds of plants grow out of that stuff (it can mold quite easily however)


----------



## plangry (Oct 13, 2008)

justsayno said:


> Yes it does very well, I used to have guinea pigs and rabbits and all kinds of plants grow out of that stuff (it can mold quite easily however)


maybe I should dry it first ?


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

plangry said:


> maybe I should dry it first ?


i know that deer pellets work great....and they look like guinea pig droppings.....i wonder if they're similar?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Any vegetarian droppings except for human will do just fine in the compost pile.
No drying or any preparation, just turn part of the pile, throw it in and cover it up.

Foul, turkey, chicken, ducks, ect. should be tilled into the soil before planting, and not have any added after planting since it can carry some quite nasty strains of salmonella.

Do not use livestock droppings from Ruminant animals!
(that's animals with more than one chamber to the stomach)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruminant

Ruminants often have a strain of E-coli living in the gut, and it's normally just not worth the chance unless you are growing grain in fields where the actual grain head never comes into contact with the ground where it can pick up the bacteria.

Don't add omnivore or carnivore scat to the pile, or you run the risk of several different pathogens including salmonella, trichinosis and the big one, E-coil, strain O157-H7. You *REALLY* don't want to go there!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmonellosis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Coli


----------

